# Sophy is disgruntled...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

...I have put her blanket in to wash, and she is _not_ happy about it! Even with substitute cushions and throw it's just not the same. I probably ought to invest in a second one, but she has, of course, chosen the most expensive throw in the house to be her special one - she reckons the cheap ones are just not sufficiently soft and squishy. This is the dog who, when I asked her to find my car in a large carpark (I drive a 2007 silver Ford Focus), made a beeline for a brand new, top of the range silver Mercedes. I sometimes feel that I am failing to keep her in the style to which she would like to become accustomed...


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Very funny! Makes you wonder who she was in a previous life!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I took them out while the throw was in the drier, so now she is happily settled back on it. Thank heavens for polyester fleece - imagine if she had to wait for wool to dry!

I'm not sure who she might have been in a previous life, but I am fairly certain that she spent too much time with Tilly, Empress of the Known Universe when a puppy in this one!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, she's pretty intrepid. Doesn't Sophy find the way back from some of your rambles in the countryside? And she fell in rushing water and learned to swim instantly. She knows a good car too!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes - excellent sense of direction, outstanding social skills, brave about most things (and getting braver about bangs), expensive tastes and doesn't suffer fools gladly. I suspect a previous life in the movies, as she also falls into photogenic poses at the first glimpse of a camera!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So cute! She knows exactly what she is worth


----------

